# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Van điện từ và công dụng của nó

## eriko

Bạn có quan tâm đến các sản phẩm  van điện từ nước 
không?
Van điện từ là một thiết bị khí nén thông dụng, có vai trò quan trọng không thể thiếu trong các hệ thống khí nén như hệ thống gas,dầu,hơi,nước...Ngày nay cùng với sự phát triễn mạnh mẽ của công nghệ tự động hóa, van điện từ với những ưu điểm của nó càng được sử dụng rộng rãi hơn trong dân dụng và công nghiệp.
 van nước đóng mở bằng điện 
hay còn gọi là motorised vavle là loại van chặn đóng mở nhờ lực của cuộn dây điện từ. Van điện từ là một thiết bị thừa hành. Tùy theo cấu tạo, van điện từ có thể là van chặn (loại 1 ngả) hoặc van chuyển dòng (nhiều ngả). Van điện từ được sử dụng trong hệ thống nước, khí nén, gas lạnh nên tên gọi của van điện từ tương ứng với hệ thống đó như van điện từ nước, van điện từ khí nén, van điện từ hệ thống khí nén, van điện từ hệ thống điều hòa, van điện từ tự động ...
-van điện từ phục vụ trong công nghiệp.Van điện từ điều khiển hơi, điều khiển nước với chất liệu như đồng, kẽm,gang. 
-Cung cấp  van điện từ khí nén 
, van điện, van khí, van solenoid, van nước, van hai cửa.
Phân loại van điện từ
- Van điện từ 1 ngả (van khác van chặn) dùng để đóng mở tự động dòng chất lỏng hoặc chất khí, hơi môi chất tải lạnh từ xa.
- Van điện từ 2 hoặc 3 ngã (van chuyển dòng) dùng để thay đổi tự động đóng mở trực tiếp, gián tiếp hoặc phối hợp.
-  van điện từ unid 
đóng mở trực tiếp là loại van chỉ sử dụng lực điện từ để đóng mở clape (direct operation)
- Van điện từ đóng mở trực tiếp là loại van chỉ sử dụng lực điện từ để đóng mở clape phụ, clape chính được đóng mở nhờ dòng chất lỏng hoặc khí đi qua clape phụ (servo operation)
- Van điện từ đóng mở phối hợp là loại van có cấu trúc kết hợp được các đặc điểm của trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp, đóng mở van vừa bằng lực điện từ vừa bằng áp suất của chất lỏng hoặc chất khí của dòng chảy (forced servo operation) hoặc pilot
- Van điện từ thường đóng hoặc thường mở. Theo vị trí lá van khi tác động còn có thẻ chia ra loại van thường đóng hay thường mở
. Van thường đóng là loại van đóng khi cuộn dây điện từ không có điện và mở khi cuộn dây điện từ có điện. (NC – Normal Closed)
. Van thường mở ngược lại là loại van mở khi cuộn dây không có điện và đóng khi cuộn dây điện từ có điện (NO – Normal Open)
Bảo hành 1 năm theo nguyên tắc 1 đổi 1.
Hàng luôn có sẵn với số Lượng lớn.
Hỗ trợ lắp đặt Miễn Phí.
Tư vấn giải Pháp Miễn Phí.
Giao hàng miễn phí toàn quốc.
CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO
Địa chỉ:  Lô 33 BT5 Khu đô thị Cầu Bươu, Xã Tân Triều, Huyện Thanh Trì, TP Hà Nội    
Tel:  02466 868 371 / Hotline:  0988 62 8586

----------

